# Antibiotics?



## mrbroker (Jul 21, 2010)

Antibiotics brought about a new age of healing. Today we take them for granted, yet many a death in the developing world could have been avoided by the presence of these drugs. Has anyone looked into how to store prescription strength antibiotics long term? How long will they last like that? 

We can all buy antibiotic ointments and what not, but that is not going to cure blood poisoning or other infections. 

Any homemade remedies?

Someone told me about a product made by Young Living Essential Oils called Thieves. They said that this was as close to a solution as they have been able to find. I'm hoping for more options.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a few threads that deal with antibiotics:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/alternative-antibiotics-778/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/general-anesthetics-2408/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/garlic-anti-biotic-168/


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yessirree, it's going to be a scary world if we get thrown back into the age of no antibiotics.

Good to be looking for options and alternatives. Thanks, UncleJoe, for finding those threads and putting them on here.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

No problem GS. 
A lot of newcomers mention the wealth of information that has been accumulated here. I've been around for awhile so if a question comes up, and I remember it being discussed before, I try to dig it up.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok this really annoys me. This stuff is based off of four thieves vinegar. The story is that these thieves robed the dead and avoided getting the plague by drinking the vinegar. The plague was spread by fleas on the rats that carried the plague. Fleas don't like the taste of some things. In this case the vinegar.

Back to why this annoys me. This stuff cant be ingested!! Its poison!!! Eucalyptus is poison DO NOT INGEST!!. If you do it will seriously mess up your digestive tract and if taken to long will IT WILL KILL YOU!!! Never ingest anything that has Eucalyptus in it.

Now with that said, this stuff can kill bacteria and viruses on surfaces. You could use it on things such as counters, table tops, toilet, etc, rinse well. It can also help with your teeth by rinsing with it.

If you want the receipt for four thieves vinegar I can post it. It has been alleged to keep viruses away from your body. Bugs hate it so if you have misquotes fleas or other bugs that bite ingesting four thieves vinegar will keep them away.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have time to read the aforementioned posted threads but want to throw this out.
You can purchase antibiotics that are used by Veterinarians. Many claim they're identical to what's prescribed by physicians. I won't say that but since you can get the same doses and such, it's better than nothing. Many vet supply stores sell them online and pricing is very reasonable.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Caution!*

Be aware that the tetracycline class of drugs (includes doxyclycline) can become quite toxic beyond the expiration date.

According to a prepper doc in one of the prepper cirlcles that I communicate with, all other antibiotics will just gradually loose potency. Some still show some efficacy as long as 10 years beyond the x date if stored properly.


----------



## mrbroker (Jul 21, 2010)

*Omg.*

Thank you for taking the initiative to research the Thieves idea. That would be terrible. Sounds like it would be a good sanitizer though.

Thanks for reposting some of those old threads to. I'll definitely be reading through them.

Will animal purposed antibiotics work the same as human based?

How would you recommend storing such. In the refridgerator? In a dark dry corner?

Prescription strength antibiotics are one of the few, in my opinion, necessary survival items that I have not figured out a plan for yet. Other than looting a pharmacy at the onset of a SHTF situation, how else would you have a supply?

I'll post back after reading the previous threads on the subject.


----------



## mrbroker (Jul 21, 2010)

*Colloidal Silver Brands?*

Many of you seem to have experience with colloidal silver, but I haven't seen brands come up. There are many. I'd like to hear what brands people are having high rates of success with. What are your choices for topical and ingested silver treatments?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Making colloidal silver yourself is easy. If you can't find information on it, I can scan the papers I have, that I used to learn, and post them.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

catsraven said:


> Ok this really annoys me. This stuff is based off of four thieves vinegar. The story is that these thieves robed the dead and avoided getting the plague by drinking the vinegar. The plague was spread by fleas on the rats that carried the plague. Fleas don't like the taste of some things. In this case the vinegar.
> 
> Back to why this annoys me. This stuff cant be ingested!! Its poison!!! Eucalyptus is poison DO NOT INGEST!!. If you do it will seriously mess up your digestive tract and if taken to long will IT WILL KILL YOU!!! Never ingest anything that has Eucalyptus in it.
> 
> ...


I hate to admit it but I had never heard of the Four Thieves Vinegar (the legend or the actual vinegar) before. I googled it and found lots of different recipes. Some can be used internally (they do NOT contain eucalyptus). Is there a recipe for internal use that you would recommend?


----------



## Camoevo (Sep 30, 2010)

My wife and i are going to take a trip to mexico to stock up on some antibio. They sell them in large quanities for real cheap and i dont think you need them prescribed. I havent done this yet but my buddy has.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Sure can.
You will need:1 Quart jar
Garlic
Black peppercorns
Hot red peppers (any kind you like)
Black mustard seed

Peal garlic and crush some of them. Fill the jar with as much garlic as you possibly can. Yes it will be a lot of garlic. You can use a smaller jar if you like. I use a quart jar so I don't have to make it every week. Chop the Red pepper, if its a real hot one use gloves. Stuff the peppers in the jar. Take the peppercorns ( about 20 of them) and the black mustered seed (a small hand full) and put them in the jar. Fill with vinegar. put a top on the jar. Shake it up real good. Let it sit for at least 2 weeks. Shake it daily.

You can put it in your food or put it in a glass (about 1 to 2 table spoons) fill with water and drink it. Its very spicy and tastes really good. Do it every day to avoid getting sick. 

Note: Black mustard seed is also called brown mustard seed.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's another option that I just came across in my travels tonight.

Allicin-C

I read a couple articles on it. I'll dig a little deeper when I'm not so tired.

Health Articles - What Is Allicin C? - Amazines.com Article Search Engine


----------



## laserman56 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Propolis from the beehive*

Propolis has been used for centuries by many cultures for its antiseptic, antimicrobial, and detoxifying properties. Propolis, also known as "Russian penicillin" or "bee glue", is a sticky substance that bees make from tree and other plant resins. Bees keep their hive from being infected by coating the inside of the hive with it, thus preventing the spread of bacteria and fungi that would be detrimental to the well being of the colony.
It is what they used before penicillin in the 1940's. That and raw honey which is antibiotic and anitviral
Wounds treated with raw honey generally heal faster and with less scarring than with conventional treatments. Raw honey is a natural and painless antiseptic. It kills germs because it is hydrophilic, meaning it absorbs or attaches to water in its environment thus dehydrating any bacteria it comes in contact with. In addition, honey contains an enzyme called glucose oxidase. This enzyme is converted to hydrogen peroxide, which is another powerful anti-microbial agent. 
Everyone should have a beehive or a friend that has one.

Alan


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I have some penicillan left over from a recent wisdom teeth removal. (4 is my lukcy number  ) Does this store for a long term? I figured it would be stable, but eventually lose potency as time increased. I would really like to be able to save the few I have.


----------

